# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie na bevalling en borstvoeding

## Bontesarah

hallo, 
Mijn naam is Sarah, in november vorig jaar ben ik bevallen van een vierde kindje en geef zelfs nog 2 maal per dag borstvoeding aangevuld met flesje. Zes maand na de bevalling ben ik wel terug begonnen met een minipil maar is m'n menstruatie altijd vrij onregelmatig gebleven. Nu ineens blijft het gewoon uit, hoewel ik wel het gevoel heb dat ik ongesteld heb, krampen, rugpijn, hoofdpijn en prikkelbaar. En ik heb een vreselijke pijn in m'n onderbuik sinds vandaag. Wat kan dit zijn?
Groetjes, Sarah  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sarah,

Hoe was je menstruatie direct na je bevalling? Je geeft aan 6 maanden erna te zijn begonnen met een minipil, maar had je hiervoor wel weer een regelmatige menstruatie? Wanneer je menstruatie uit blijft kan de reden hiervoor zijn dat deze pil te licht voor je is. Ik zou hiermee even terug naar de huisarts gaan, je klachten uitleggen en wie weet kan hij je een andere pil of ander soort anticonceptie voorschrijven waarbij je menstruatie weer op gang komt.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

